# Meteor Shower [Locked the thread but still working through ppl till i get tired]



## Twinsouls1145 (Apr 25, 2020)

I have a meteor shower, no celeste though. reply if ur interested and ill get through people a ocuple at a time. please only stay until you have wished upon 20 stars, i think thats about the max anyways, cause other ppl need a chance! leave through the airport when you do go. Please be respectful!

No tips required but I do take NMT, IGB, and hydrangeas. thanks yall!

EDIT: i crashed unfortunately :< anyone who was here will get my new dodo code asap!
EDIT 2: if the title says open im still open! im just slowly working through the list here :>


----------



## Zalairi (Apr 25, 2020)

Can i come to your island. Last time i had a meteor shower i didnt get anything


----------



## TaylaJade (Apr 25, 2020)

I’d love to come! I’ll bring 1NMT


----------



## SakuraJD (Apr 25, 2020)

I would love to visit^^


----------



## drchoo (Apr 25, 2020)

Would love to stop by!


----------



## Mgoetz44 (Apr 25, 2020)

I’d love to come


----------



## drahcir` (Apr 25, 2020)

I'd like to come if you're still taking people


----------



## Ritzbitz (Apr 25, 2020)

Could I come


----------



## Aeris (Apr 25, 2020)

I need to wander off for a bit so I'll see if there's still room at all when I get back, if you're still taking guests come then. =)


----------



## MadJimJaspers (Apr 25, 2020)

LET....ME.....IN!!!!!! Movie reference lmao But really tho let me come over.  lol


----------



## xxxxnatalie (Apr 25, 2020)

Could I come?


----------



## toenuki (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm interested!


----------



## tajikey (Apr 25, 2020)

Celeste is there somewhere. She wouldn't miss a meteor shower.


----------



## Hikari (Apr 25, 2020)

i'd love to come over if you're still doing this


----------



## Twinsouls1145 (Apr 25, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Celeste is there somewhere. She wouldn't miss a meteor shower.


shes there in my heart :,)


----------



## tajikey (Apr 25, 2020)

Haha. In mine too!


----------



## Restin (Apr 25, 2020)

I’d love to visit if you’re still hosting


----------



## Cutesy (Apr 25, 2020)

Hello I would please love to stop by if you are still open


----------



## Queeniexo23 (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi i would love to come visit pls


----------



## Twinsouls1145 (Apr 25, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Celeste is there somewhere. She wouldn't miss a meteor shower.


were you actually interested in visiting?


----------



## wilky (Apr 25, 2020)

I'd love to visit!


----------



## tajikey (Apr 25, 2020)

Twinsouls1145 said:


> were you actually interested in visiting?


If you don't mind!


----------



## crys-tal (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm not too sure if you're still open, but I'd love to visit!


----------



## SkyeWolfYou (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi hi. Are you still hosting? Would love to come by :3 will bring a NMT!


----------



## jo_electric (Apr 25, 2020)

I’m interested in visiting.


----------



## Sobia (Apr 25, 2020)

can i come if you have spots open


----------



## Lavaliers (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi! I would love to visit if you are still hosting!


----------



## sheepyton (Apr 25, 2020)

Are you still taking visitors?


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 25, 2020)

i would like to come if youre still taking people


----------



## kasane (Apr 25, 2020)

if this is still open i would like to visit please!


----------

